# Dry Cleaning Near DIFC



## ExpatAmerican (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, does anyone know a good dry cleaner near DIFC with free home delivery and decent quality? I am especially interested in suit and dress shirt quality.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I use EMCO, they're really cheap and the quality is decent. Call their central call centre and they'll give you the number of the local branch: 800 6600


----------



## ExpatAmerican (Dec 21, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the recommendation. Is Champion Cleaners over priced?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Very much so.


----------



## ExpatAmerican (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'm testing a couple of them including EMCO. The other I'm trying is Concierge Dry Cleaning which a friend recommended who works in DIFC. He has lived in Dubai for three years so I think its between Emco and Concierge.


----------



## ExpatAmerican (Dec 21, 2011)

*Dry Cleaning near DIFC in Dubai*

Thought I would report back on which option for dry cleaning in Dubai worked out. Turns out both Concierge Dry Cleaning and EMCO were quite good though I've stuck with Concierge since my friend recommended it. 

I couldn't find EMCO's website but I found them on the Yellow Pages: UAE Yellow Pages ? Online Business Directory ? Search

And Concierge has a website: The Concierge Dry Cleaning & Laundry - Dubai - Home.


----------



## Use Caution (Aug 12, 2011)

*Expanded*

Got in touch with The Concierge - they have a pretty good deal - 50 pieces for 300 dirhams, 80 pieces for 350 dirhams.. this is on a monthly basis, so all in all a pretty good price.

I would also like to throw out there - seeing as I am new to the DIFC area and cant seem to find good places to do home delivery - I'm after a grocery delivery outfit who will deliver within DIFC, both perishable and non perishable items.

Preferably with an online portal, as I hate phone orders.

I just hate the thought of lugging all my groceries from the closest supermarket etc back home...


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Use Caution said:


> Got in touch with The Concierge - they have a pretty good deal - 50 pieces for 300 dirhams, 80 pieces for 350 dirhams.. this is on a monthly basis, so all in all a pretty good price.
> 
> I would also like to throw out there - seeing as I am new to the DIFC area and cant seem to find good places to do home delivery - I'm after a grocery delivery outfit who will deliver within DIFC, both perishable and non perishable items.
> 
> ...


Also new in DIFC, and I'd also like to know about an online grocery delivery place.

@ExpatAmerican - How much is EMCO? I use a laundry in Karama that deliver to DIFC - 3 AED for shirt ironing or 6 AED for wash and iron, quality seems ok.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

basc said:


> Also new in DIFC, and I'd also like to know about an online grocery delivery place.
> 
> @ExpatAmerican - How much is EMCO? I use a laundry in Karama that deliver to DIFC - 3 AED for shirt ironing or 6 AED for wash and iron, quality seems ok.


I work in DIFC, There is a small grocer opposite Zaroob, that does deliveries. I don't think they have it online though.


----------



## Use Caution (Aug 12, 2011)

AK47 said:


> I work in DIFC, There is a small grocer opposite Zaroob, that does deliveries. I don't think they have it online though.


Thanks will have a look... keep em coming guys... for everything that is actually in DIFC, it seems difficult to get some of the online grocers to deliver here... supply and demand I suppose


----------



## ExpatAmerican (Dec 21, 2011)

*Tower Supermarket Chain All on SZR*

Hi,

Tower Supermarket has 3 locations just on the DIFC side of SZR near Emirates Towers. There is also a smaller minimart near the 24 hour one.

The 24 hour Tower has delivery for everything from cigarettes to toothpaste to spicy peanuts and a coke. 

Call them at 04-343-5599.

Cheers,


----------



## rashu (Oct 13, 2012)

get in touch with Nadiah Laundry. they got excellent services throughout Dubai. they are cheap in price and high in quality. they have standards of customer service.

call them on 04-3405568 / 056-7288050


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

For grocery delivery, try Online Grocery Shopping in Dubai, can order online and good delivery options.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Any idea how much EMCO charge per shirt for just ironing?


----------

